# D&D in Fargo, ND



## Axxess (Oct 15, 2012)

I am interested in playing D&D in the Fargo, ND area. I have played the original D&D, a little AD&D, and tried 3.5 a few years ago with some friends and would love to get back into it again. If anyone is interested, shoot me a message.


----------



## Steffen_the_Wolf (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Drayton,  Currently working on a conversion of B2 keep on the borderlands to 3.5E


----------

